# Dark brown egg layers



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of any dark brown egg layers that have any blue or lavender colored feathers?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My cochin lays a brown egg and that breed comes in "blue".


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

.........if so that sounds interestin


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Does it lay chocolate brown eggs?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She lays a creamy brown egg. The cochin egg is the large lighter brown egg in the middle. If you want the super dark brown eggs only 1 or 2 breeds lay those.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Blue and Copper Maran.... (not my bird but here's a pic.) The Marans are known for chocolate colored eggs.


----------

